# Can't Find a Food that Works



## KdawnK (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there, super new I'm from another dog forum and I've been having constant problems with my girl not being able to tolerate any food I give her. They recommended I at least try and ask if any of you have any suggestions.

She's a 9month old GSD Border Collie mix.

Foods she's tried:

In the beginning I had her on (this will be painful because I can't remember the food names, but when I go home at lunch I'll let you know) a chicken based high protein puppy food for large developing puppies.
She had constant soft stools and it progressed to full blown diarrhea and her first bout of colitis.

I tried a 3 fish based food that was grain free, and for all life stages, this took her from bad to worse.

We got the safe-food of Royal Canin Gastrointestinal Moderate to Low Calorie. But it's $90 per 20 pound bag, and is really not super healthy for the price tag. This has been the only food I can use and often switch back to it to settle her before trying a new bag.

My vet recently prescribed me diarrhea meds to help me while I find a new food, I have about 6-10 left.

She was tried on Precise Lamb meal (can't remember if it's grain free or not) seniors diet. This worked well for the entire first bag. Her stool was semi-soft, but seemed to be in good condition. Until I moved to the same brand, but the second bag. She had diarrhea, and problems and is now back on her Royal Canin.

For the last 30 days she's been on a Flora Plus+ probiotic supplement, just for general health as she happens to be constantly on the edge of sickliness (mange, colitis, etc.).

<End>

It seems to be that the lower calorie, less rich protein foods work better for her.
Except I don't know what to try next. It's not like any pet food place lets you return a food after you use it for a few weeks trying to transition.
I have a Pet Valu in my town, and a nutritionist who sells food solely based out of Saskatchewan, or foods that haven't been outsourced. He's where I've been going, but given none of his foods seem to be sticking.

So any suggestions? At all...:help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would test her for EPI or IBD.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Michelle, start with that and hopefully you can start getting answers


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try Natural Balance synergy. That worked on my moms dog who had colitis. Its not grain free but has grains that can help


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, talk to your vet about EPI - here is some info EPI in Snapshots - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

I have an EPI GSD and a non EPI GSD, they are both feed grain free kibble in the mornings and raw (no dry food) in the evenings.

Couple weeks ago I stopped giving the grain free kibble to my EPI GSD, he gets raw in the mornings and evenings and the change is amazing, within days his gut issues cleared up and he seems more fulfilled. 

Just something to think about, maybe ditch the dry kibble and look at either a raw diet or home cooked diet.


----------



## KdawnK (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd prefer if at all possible to stick with a dry or kibble diet with maybe supplements.

So if my dog were to be EPI is this going to be a super expensive life haha?
Can I not just feed my dog as if she is an EPI, regardless? 
What I read in your link is grain free, with low fibre food. I mean I need to start her on something.

I'll call my vet about it soon and see when I can make an appointment, but regardless I'd be getting a new food soon.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't think I'd ever recommend Purina, but check out this older thread, several people have used it with their dogs.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ro-plan-sensitive-stomach-sensitive-skin.html


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It seems to be a common problem with gsds. My dog did really well on one food for a while, then couldn't tolerate it. After several bouts of diarrhea, my vet put him on Science Diet Prescription i/d to rest his gut. It's working amazing well. Then we'll introduce limited foods gradually. I'm going to try Fromm.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

we are using Taste of the Wild with Bison /grain free ---- we were using blue buffalo lamb and rice with no issues other than Roxy seemed to get bored with it...besides the fact it looks more like cat size kibble....she seems to like the bigger stuff.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with checking for the issues Jax mentioned first.

Mine is very similar. Really doesn't do well on pretty much any dry food. The only one he really does reliably alright on is Acana. Mine does best on raw. Actual solid stool and no stomach upset. But dry vs. raw will depend on what you are comfortable feeding.

We did try Honest Kitchen recently and it agreed very well with Kaiju. It's a little different than a dry food and may be something to try out.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Did you try Orijen 6 Fish?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog had chronic diarrhea until she was 10 months old. I was convinced she was an EPI dog, my vet said no because she had an EPI dog, so knew it well.

Have you ruled out giardia? I had a terrible time with that.

I got desperate and tried raw feeding. Within 24 hours, she had a solid poop and we've never looked back. I'd suggest trying it (you can start out with prepared blends), if you've ruled out other health issues.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree with checking for EPI, SIBO, and parasites. If those tests come back negative, then this is what I do for a dog with diarrhea:

The dog skips a meal to rest the gut. Then I feed rice and one protein source. I prefer using scrambled eggs or chicken, but others good options include ground turkey or ground beef. I add in some canned pumpkin to help firm up the poop. Depending on how the dog does, I'll feed this for a few days. Then I'll slowly start transitioning the dog back to its regular diet. Home cooked and raw are options, but if you want to stick with kibble, then I would find a good simple food with limited ingredients. I would go for a moderate protein/fat content and a higher fiber content (4-5%). California Natural makes nice foods. I also hear good things about Nature's Variety's limited ingredient formulas. 

Some dogs have more sensitive stomachs than others and will take time to adjust to new foods, and puppies tend to be especially sensitive. Your girl is 9 months old and has already been on 4 different formulas. Take it slow with her. Probiotics are a good idea, and canned pumpkin can really help firm up a dog. Also keep in mind what else the dog is getting in the way of treats etc. 

Best of luck with your girl!


----------

